# Bob's Legacy



## Flaneurette (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello everyone,


I noticed that Bob's website is slowly falling apart... I mirrored his website a while ago, after learning Bob passed away, in an attempt to save his legacy. Today I checked the mirror I made, but I noticed that one script is missing: WIPSV104.zip.

Does anyone have this *original* file?

Originally it was found here:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/80404485/Kontakt/WIPS/WIPS%20V104.zip (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/80404485/Kontakt/WIPS/WIPS V104.zip)

http://www.bigbobsmusicworld.com/kontakt-scripts/wips

I am currently compiling a mirror for Bob's work, but I only miss this one script. I have everything else. His whole website, including all documentation and scripts.

It would be great to complete his legacy, when I do, I will upload it for everyone so that it can help others as well.


----------



## tonaliszt (Mar 31, 2017)

I think this is the right version.

Thank you for helping to maintain Bob's work.


----------



## Flaneurette (Mar 31, 2017)

Thank you tonaliszt! that looks like it!

Does anyone else has a copy? so we can compare if it's the original. If not, we will include tonaliszt's copy.


----------



## Flaneurette (Mar 31, 2017)

For now, I've created two archives (mirrors) which contain his complete website. All photo's, music, scripts and documentation. Some html pages have been manually edited, to remove the deprecated dropbox links and to point to the new locations within the ZIP folder.

https://archive.org/details/BigBob
http://www.mediafire.com/file/o7ssokasrgal0fs/Bob.zip

His domain _seems_ to expire on http://whois.domaintools.com/bigbobsmusicworld.com (2017-09-10), so this has been a _close call_.


----------



## Leon Willett (Mar 31, 2017)

Thank you Flaneurette for doing this!


----------



## Tod (Mar 31, 2017)

This is great Flaneurette, thank you so much.


----------



## polypx (Mar 31, 2017)

Thank you Flaneurette! It's wonderful to keep Bob's contribution alive, he was such an inspiration to me and I'm sure to lots of other KSP people. Btw, you wouldn't be Sasje would you?


----------



## Flaneurette (Mar 31, 2017)

polypx said:


> Thank you Flaneurette! It's wonderful to keep Bob's contribution alive, he was such an inspiration to me and I'm sure to lots of other KSP people. Btw, you wouldn't be Sasje would you?



Yes, I am.


----------



## P.N. (Mar 31, 2017)

Thank you. I was completly blown away when i saw Wips the first time. I went to Bob's site and his demos and documents were precious. I remember thinking "this guy knows about this... a lot." Then i read about his other contributions - Math library, Sips and i realized he was a powerful man. Unfortunatly i never got a chance to talk to him... I was still learning and didn't want to bother him with my stupid questions. But upon researching old posts from NI and this forum, he was always a generous man, taking his time not only to help, but to explain and in cases even making code for people, just like that! :D So, yeah, i should have asked him something, at least just to have achance to tell him "thank you" in person. That's what i get for being shy. I'm trying to change that lately. 

Cheers


----------



## Sym (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you Flaneurette for archiving his work!


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Apr 1, 2017)

@Flaneurette

I have it too, if you wanna compare them.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Apr 2, 2017)

Good work and a fitting legacy!


----------



## rawl747 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks Flaneurette! I was looking all over for a complete set of his dropbox stored downloads. The Wayback Machine only had some. So you saved me a lot of time.

Cheers,
Rawl


----------



## rawl747 (Sep 5, 2017)

Uploaded the "Editable" (KIPS File) version of WIPS for anyone wishing to view Bob's scripting genius


----------

